# Fantom Racing LiPo Batteries



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Does anyone know if these are Thunder Power batteries


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Pretty sure they are. I got some and they come with Thunder Power size balancing taps.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

having same plug for balancing doesn tmake them same as thunder or made by thunder .. 
they also have packs same as drutraxx does that make them druatrax?


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks guys..gave them a call & they are Thunder Power just re-labelled.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

4ThePinkRacing said:


> having same plug for balancing doesn tmake them same as thunder or made by thunder ..
> they also have packs same as drutraxx does that make them druatrax?


Except that no one except Thunder Power makes batteries with Thunder Power taps.

The call to Fantom proved the point.


----------

